# Detailing products! What do you use!?



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I have always used ONLY meguiars products for the longest time. But I've been seeing a lot of good stuff about Jax wax...have you had any experience with meguiars to compare them? Id be interested to know if the Jax is better. Might have to go get some stuff to try it out! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I use automagic products


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I have long preferred Mothers products. California California Gold Cake wax has a deeper richer lustre than the Meguiar's Gold Class to me. It doesn't last as long in summer heat/sun though.

I tried the Meguiars Tech Wax 2.0. I am not that impressed. Easier to apply and remove than many synthetic waxes but the shine wasn't what I expected.

I'm trying the Griot's Sealant next.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...8-what-kind-cleaning-supplies-do-you-use.html

Curious to know what your favorite Jax Wax product is so far? Or after you get time to use them more.

Check this detailing product line out too. I've heard good things about them just like I did about the Jax Wax line...Glossit Online | Gloss-it's Online Store - home


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

So far I've only used the bug zapper and Hawiian shine wax as you dry. Just got the kit with the other stuff yesterday. I do love the bug zapper though! Works as described and really makes it a lot easier to get bugs off! The Hawiian shine is amazing also for a spray on wax!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow your set up looks so nice and organized lol! I'll go take a photo of my stuff later. I started out using all Meguiars, but have been trying different products over the past year. I've never heard of Jax. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I use California Gold brings the white 
out really good.


----------



## StBlGT (Mar 30, 2015)

very nice collection! i've never heard of jax. i've used all types over the years, but since around 2009 or so i've started using adam's polishes and still haven't looked back. best i've ever used and hard to imagine there could be better. but i will always keep an eye open..


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

Been using a lot of chemical guys but going back to my good ol meguairs Mainly because there available at any store with chemical guys I gotta order it online and wait for it


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Meguiars Clay Kit --> Meguiars Wax --> Megiuars Wax Wash. And the Quik Detailor from he Clay Kit after every other wash. I'm a tad biased =]


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been a mother guy for 20+ years. There maybe better products but mothers is a great product IMO. I like the 3 phase wax for older cars. I also only use Lexol leather cleaner & conditioner for my leather, sprayway glass cleaner & rain X for the final coat outside. The rain X I use is the same as I put in my cars the orange stuff. I also use wheel wax for my rims, well worth it. I clean my rims every 5k miles when I rotate my tires & rewax them.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I've had great results with Adam's products. Speaking of which, reading this thread reminds me that I need to do my interior.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone try Zymol?? That stuff is amazing for darker colors !!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I decided to switch over to turtle wax ice products. you can wax everything with it and doesn't leave any residue. they now have a once a year sealer that I just started using. If I have to restore paint or remove something nasty I use meguiars ultimate compound and scratch remover luckily I haven't had to use it on my cruze the ice detailer is pretty good at removing bad stuff (knock on wood - hand knocking on head :grin I also started using amsoil miracle wash this year and works pretty good when I don't want to get the hose and bucket out.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> I decided to switch over to turtle wax ice products. you can wax everything with it and doesn't leave any residue. they now have a once a year sealer that I just started using. If I have to restore paint or remove something nasty I use meguiars ultimate compound and scratch remover luckily I haven't had to use it on my cruze the ice detailer is pretty good at removing bad stuff (knock on wood - hand knocking on head :grin I also started using amsoil miracle wash this year and works pretty good when I don't want to get the hose and bucket out.


I have been hearing good thing about turtle wax ice products & I have been thinking of trying it out. My neighbor swears by it & his Taurus looks like good wax job. Fun fact turtle wax has been out since 1930 & I think the are now into the future with this new product.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I personally let nature take its course, and the Cruze gets a bath when it rains. 

The struggle is real as a full time college student working a full time retail management job. Lol. Wish I could treat the Cruze better though. Any suggestions for a quick way/product to detail?


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

RIXSTER said:


> Anyone try Zymol?? That stuff is amazing for darker colors !!


I've used the "Zyrtle Wax" Zymol Cleaner Wax.

It's smells good, but that's the best I can say about it. It doesn't last very long and doesn't shine that well. If you follow the instructions you have to remove it before it dries. If you let it dry, it's dusty. (which is okay because "for best results you are supposed to lightly mist the surface with cool water and buff to set and level the ingredients...that knocks out the dust.)


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

*Some* of my arsenal during my detail/paint correction of my new CTD this past weekend. A combo (mostly) of Adams Polishes, Car Pro, Shine Supply, and Rupes.








And....no idea why it's upside down. lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

A lot of Autoglym products and my buddy owns a detailing shop so some specialty soap always hits the spot, Autoglyms wash & wax just doesnt cut it for me, very watered down!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cammyfive said:


> *Some* of my arsenal during my detail/paint correction of my new CTD this past weekend. A combo (mostly) of Adams Polishes, Car Pro, Shine Supply, and Rupes.
> View attachment 147586
> 
> 
> And....no idea why it's upside down. lol



Thanks for sharing! Hopefully someone can direct you on how to flip your pictures, lol! I would, but I dont know how.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

cammyfive said:


> *Some* of my arsenal during my detail/paint correction of my new CTD this past weekend. A combo (mostly) of Adams Polishes, Car Pro, Shine Supply, and Rupes.
> View attachment 147586
> 
> 
> And....no idea why it's upside down. lol



I know why when it rains it falls off your car quicker. Now that's good wax LOL


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Tonight I just got turtle ice shine lock sealant & turtle wax synthetic liquid polish wax. I will be putting this on this week & let you all know how it is.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

I mostly use Megs and Mothers products because they not so pricey and available on most auto stores.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Meguiars is one of the decent brands you can pick up from a big box store like Walmart but I'd stay away form brands like Turtle Wax and Armor-All, many of them contain ingredients that do more long term damage than good. Detailing is one of those hobbies that has an almost infinite rabbit hole you can go down; my entire arsenal is probably worth a few thousand dollars with all of the machines and supplies so I'm so far in I can't look back. lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome deal right now on Pinnacle Souveran Carnauba Paste Wax for those interested.

Pinnacle Souveran™ Carnauba Paste Wax shimmers on black paint, dazzles on red paint. World's Finest Carnauba Wax. Car wax, carnuba car wax, paste wax, pinnacle wax, paint protection, car wax for black car, wax for red car


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

I think that all the high quality waxes are good, I use both Mother's and Meguiar's waxes and any brand clay bar. In my 45 years of owning cars I have had a built in requirement of keeping them clean and looking as good as possible. 
The thing that many people do is wax their car after driving through a car wash. Please do not do this, they do not get the car clean enough and swirls will develop. Hand wash, clay bar, and only use a cleaner wax if you think that the paint needs it.
Most waxes last about half as long as advertised if the car is primarily in the sun.
Hope this rant helps someone.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

onr wash

meguiars gold leather clean/conditioner


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been using the do it yourself car washes with the pressure sprayer and the brush on a stick. With the drought in California right now I can't wash at home. Those do it yourself places are so busy right now that there are usually several cars in line at each wash bay. 

About once a month I apply some Mother's carnuba wax. I was using the 3M synthetic wax for a while, but I noticed that it has benzene and other strong chemicals in it, so I am a little concerned about using it anymore. I use the Mothers clay bar with the showtime spray a few times a year. That's about it. The paint still looks great (except for a couple door dings from the parking lots and a couple rock chips on the hood).


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

cammyfive said:


> Meguiars is one of the decent brands you can pick up from a big box store like Walmart but I'd stay away form brands like Turtle Wax and Armor-All, many of them contain ingredients that do more long term damage than good. Detailing is one of those hobbies that has an almost infinite rabbit hole you can go down; my entire arsenal is probably worth a few thousand dollars with all of the machines and supplies so I'm so far in I can't look back. lol


This is the fourth car I have used turtle wax ice on and I have had not damage done to any of them. The paint on our 2007 mazda still looks new and when I traded our 1996 honda civic in for the cruze the salesman remarked how good the paint looked and asked if we had it repainted but I didn't use ICE it's whole life but only the last 5 -7 years we had the car. They have kept our new cars looking new. I don't know know about their other stuff except their carpet cleaner which really works good on getting stuff out of your carpet and trunk Mat. We had spilled paint on the trunk on of our civc and the turtle wax carpet cleaner got it all out of the carpet and it looked like new. The synthetics have changed the car detailing business IMO. 

I recommend turtle wax ice products they do a great job.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> I recommend turtle wax ice products they do a great job.


Reading the reviews on their website, it looks like they've changed their formula - and it's a pain to apply now.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't "like" to use anything that you can just buy in a big box store. Mainstream products, like that, do their job, but when you want a professional finish, look for something that you can't just get at an 7-Eleven. 

Chemical Guys, I use frequently. They seem to only want to ship fedex which if I want to order $20 worth the product, it costs me another $9 shipping and then they're in Southern California, so I get hit with the tax. So I order everything through Amazon prime. Free shipping and I get it in a day or 2. 

Other than that. I'll use Groits Garage. And now, autozone just started carrying it, about a year ago. So I'll watch to see if the quality stays the same. But I don't mess with mothers or meguiar's or especially anything turtle wax. Zymōl quality dropped when they hit the local stores. And you could tell when the same bottle went from $39 down to $12.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Reading the reviews on their website, it looks like they've changed their formula - and it's a pain to apply now.


No get the synthetic wax it is the same formula it lookslike baby oil


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> Tonight I just got turtle ice shine lock sealant & turtle wax synthetic liquid polish wax. I will be putting this on this week & let you all know how it is.


I like the synthetic turtle wax it goes on easy & comes off easy. It also never shows up on the black trim in fact I use it on the black trim too. I did the whole engine compartment & it made her lookpretty. IMO this is great for someone like me who likes to wax the car every other month easy & quickly. Is it as tough as mothers I would say no. But if you detail your car every couple of months it is easier than mothers to take off & no film on the trim ever. If you are a once a year wax guy try something else. I also have the quick synthetic spray wax from turtle wax in between washes & for bugs on my clear bra.

PS I did it in my garage & had to put it out on the sunto dry this product (my garage at the time was 58 degrees). It’s like baby oil & needs hot weather to dry properly IMO. I love this product & will beusing this only my cruze. Because it is quick to wax on & wax off as Mr. Meyagi says & looks good on all black trim including the flat black side window trim.

I would have posted something quicker but this websiteCRUZETALK won’t let me so I have to type everything on MS word every time now.This is the only website I have to do this too LLL


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> I like the synthetic turtle wax it goes on easy & comes off easy. It also never shows up on the black trim in fact I use it on the black trim too. I did the whole engine compartment & it made her lookpretty. IMO this is great for someone like me who likes to wax the car every other month easy & quickly. Is it as tough as mothers I would say no. But if you detail your car every couple of months it is easier than mothers to take off & no film on the trim ever. If you are a once a year wax guy try something else. I also have the quick synthetic spray wax from turtle wax in between washes & for bugs on my clear bra.
> 
> PS I did it in my garage & had to put it out on the sunto dry this product (my garage at the time was 58 degrees). It’s like baby oil & needs hot weather to dry properly IMO. I love this product & will beusing this only my cruze. Because it is quick to wax on & wax off as Mr. Meyagi says & looks good on all black trim including the flat black side window trim.
> 
> I would have posted something quicker but this websiteCRUZETALK won’t let me so I have to type everything on MS word every time now.This is the only website I have to do this too LLL


Another thing that rips me is MS is typed perfect but when Icut & paste, it puts words together on this dam cruze site. So so so so sadthat this site is like this. MS word is perfect this site not so much on thetyping something up thing L


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> I like the synthetic turtle wax it goes on easy & comes off easy. It also never shows up on the black trim in fact I use it on the black trim too. I did the whole engine compartment & it made her lookpretty. IMO this is great for someone like me who likes to wax the car every other month easy & quickly.


Try Meguiar's Synthetic X-Press Wax (D156) in gallon size. It will save you a lot of $ over the long haul.



CruzeTech said:


> Chemical Guys, I use frequently...
> 
> But I don't mess with mothers or meguiar's or especially anything turtle wax.


I have a real problem /w the way Chem Guys markets their products. They are the worst offenders with product hype, bewildering lingo with functionality, and the sales markup game. It's a joke for anyone new to it trying to understand what they need to take care of the car, and how to use it. Retail Meguiar's products are market up quite a bit, but generally solid products. Buying their gallon size professional products is an incredible value though. It seems to me a majority of detailers that are not full of hot air, or pushing their own product seem to go that route for products used in the most quantity.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Reading the reviews on their website, it looks like they've changed their formula - and it's a pain to apply now.



Their paste wax can be hard if you leave it on to long but if you do just use some of their detailing spray to help get it off. I use the paste wax once or twice a year and then use the detailing spray and liquid wax the rest of the year. I am really liking their liquid wax they changed it recently and it seems to hold up better and has a better shine than it use to.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

zen_ said:


> I have a real problem /w the way Chem Guys markets their products. They are the worst offenders with product hype, bewildering lingo with functionality, and the sales markup game. It's a joke for anyone new to it trying to understand what they need to take care of the car, and how to use it. Retail Meguiar's products are market up quite a bit, but generally solid products. Buying their gallon size professional products is an incredible value though. It seems to me a majority of detailers that are not full of hot air, or pushing their own product seem to go that route for products used in the most quantity.


You're right about the product hype. I've used many of their products. And the quality is much better than what I can find in the big box stores, to me, anyway.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> You're right about the product hype. I've used many of their products. And the quality is much better than what I can find in the big box stores, to me, anyway.


Chem Guys has some good products for sure. Every company that sells consumer retail products (at big box and auto parts stores for example) takes some liberties with price and marketing because that stuff sits there a long time, and they are competing with a half dozen or more products in the same retail space. Chem Guys just irritates me because one end they have some products are great and good value, and on the other they are selling stuff like a $1,500 wax that is made with the tears of an albino rhinoceros, or something equally ridiculous. 

As for Meguiar's though, I will admit that I am probably way too brand loyal. My father always used their products to detail his cars, so the imagery and smell of their products is very nostalgic. However, whether you buy direct or from autogeek, for the products I use a lot of (x-press wax, all purpose cleaner, super degreaser, wheel brighter, glass cleaner), all besides the wax are concentrated, and cost between $15-30 for a whole gallon. I will also switch to their no rinse wash once my gallon of ONR is finished. That can't be beat that on price and function.


----------



## bnchase (Aug 10, 2015)

What's some good products for scratch removal? There's a few minor ones on the 2012 2LT I picked up a couple weeks ago.


----------

